# EMT videos.



## jordanfstop (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/025C95936B104A4A8135C624F0BA7BE3/accidental-death.aspx

http://www.break.com/index/worst-ambulance-ride-ever.html

http://www.break.com/index/russian_ambulance_loses_patient.html


which is worse? dropping a live or dead pt?


also- 
thank you, darwin. 
http://www.break.com/index/drunk-runs-into-ambulance-fleeing-police.html


the classic- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKDuuxptIdY


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

The one where the guy "sapposably" falls out of an ambulance. Totally fake. The camera's change, why would the guy get up, run, then pass out again, and no one stopped to help him, the ambulance didn't turn around and everyone just drives by and watches someone lay in the middle of the street. 

Even if that really happened its not a patient, he fell out of the side door, so why would a patient be walking around in the first place? Im so confused. I hate those type of videos where you want to say its fake but you never know cause you weren't there.

RUN AWAY AMBULANCE LOL Im surprised the dude inside didnt have the lights going.


----------

